# Dime's final bulk before cut



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 28, 2004)

*Dime's Journal*

Well, everybody, since the next few weeks are going to be the most intense bodybuilding I've done yet, I thought I'd share my experience with everyone.

Background info:  I was always the little kid.  Came to college in the fall of '01 and started lifting for the first time in the spring of my freshman year.  I weighed 142 lbs.  I made it up to 175 by the summer of 2003 (30 lbs in a year!) but back surgery on a herniated disk in my lumbar spine in September of 2003 kept me away from the gym until the summer of 2004.  I didn't rededicate to lifting, however, until September 2004.  I weighed 170 lbs, and had lost quite a bit of muscle; a touch of fat had taken over.  I have been eating like a maniac the last couple months and posted a weight of 197.7 lbs right before Thanksgiving break.  My strength has returned, as well, as I now am putting up 225 on my bench press, 105 on my preacher curl (ez bar), and 185 shoulder press on the smith machine.

Now that I have gained over 50 lbs since freshman year (first year senior now), I have gone from 10% body fat to about 14%.  A slight hint of abdomincal muscles can still be seen, but its tough to see.  I am going to Playa del Carmen with my 4 roommates and another friend for spring break, so it's almost time to start cutting.  I am doing one last big bulk for the next several weeks then cutting 2 lbs a week for 2 months until spring break.  Then it's time to bulk again.

I will be lifting 7 days a week, since I'm doing M1T (my first time using M1T) for two weeks.  My split is as follows:

Day 1 - Chest
Day 2 - Back, Abs
Day 3 - Triceps
Day 4 - Biceps
Day 5 - Shoulders, Traps
rinse and repeat

A couple notes:  my legs are pretty decent sized, and I hate working them out anyway.  I'm not disproportionate so I'm not concentrating on them.  Also, my back day doesn't incorporate traps, as I am avoiding deadlifts to protect my injured disk, so traps can be worked on shoulder days.

My diet is simple and easy, is no-nonsense, and I seem to respond by gaining muscle even when eating worthless food.  This time, though, I'm going to eat better.  It is as follows:

Meal 1 - 1 cup granola cereal, 16 oz milk, fruit cup (700 calories)

Meal 2 - 1/3 of a chicken bake*, 16 oz milk (800 calories)

Meal 3 - Serious Mass shake w/ scoop of protein (925 calories)

Meal 4 - 1/3 of a chicken bake, 16 oz milk (800 calories)

Meal 5 - Serious Mass shake w/ scoop of protein (925 calories) *this meal is post-workout*

Meal 6 - 1/3 of a chicken bake, 16 oz milk (800 calories)

Total - 4950 calories.

Also supplementing with B-complex vitamin, multiple vitamin, and fish oil capsules.  If you can't tell, I LOVE milk.  That's my source of sugar 

Well, there's your overview.  Time to get crackin!


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, it's about time to go to the rec.  I took my first M1T pill and ALA pill.  I am starting at 10 mg, we'll see how this week goes, and if not much results, I will up it to 20 mg next week.  I have Nolvadex on hand and for PCT.  My cycle will last 15 days, enough to go through the workout while on the M1T 3 times.  Then it's 2 weeks of the Nolva, and maybe a third in case the nuts don't come back fast enough.


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

Good luck , tell me how the m1t works out for you ... Im thinking about it myself.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm going to follow your journal so I can look at your avi all the time...

+ Come on, you gotta work legs!!

GL


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 28, 2004)

No legs, working out every day.. Before you went on the M1T, you should have taken the advice from some of the goons IM has to provide.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah, i might do the 5 days then take 2 off.  we'll see.

lifted chest tonite tho, and it went well except my anterior delts hurt so my numbers on incline db press werent what i wanted them to be.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 28, 2004)

eh, i decided to say screw it to see what would happen w/ my legs.  tris and bis have now been grouped on day 3 and legs on day 4 

today's weight: *196.4 lbs*


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 29, 2004)

well, day two.  no side effects yet except for stinky piss.  seriously.  its weird.  excercised back and abs, and numbers are still going up.  libido's still going though, no drop in that, but again its only the second day.  im praying it doesnt drop.  so is the g/f 

today's weight: *197.5 lbs*


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 30, 2004)

day three.  hammies and triceps tonight.  no negative side effects yet, but there are already some positives.  my numbers shot up today: i close-grip benched 185 lbs 2 sets for 8 reps and 195 lbs 1 set for 6 reps.  that's way up.  all my other numbers were up as well.  when i finished, my arms were swollen like nobody's business.  ive never seen them that pumped after a workout, and it felt (and looked) great.  even at 5000 cals/day now i start to get hungry by my next meal (6 total).

libido's still good, no lethargy at all, which is good because i have to bust my ass all day tomorrow for a mechanics of materials test tomorrow night.

had a problem with odor though, which i believe stems from my B-complex vitamin.  i think its making my piss reek terribly and go a funky neon green (like mountain dew) color.  it smells like the pills so thats what i would assume it would be like.  it smells like i ate about 4 pounds of asparagus.  problem is, that smell follows me around, and it smelled terribly under my sheets when i woke up today.  that coupled with my girlfriend's morning breath made an unpleasant awakening this morning.  thinking of dropping the B-complex vitamin.  what do you think?  

on a quick side note, my arms when i started were 15 3/4 inches.  just a reference point to see what theyre like later.

today's weight: *198.8 lbs*


----------



## simbh (Dec 1, 2004)

My god , youre gaining weight day by day . It makes me wont to try m1t now ... Except for that smell . 

Id like to help you on those vitamin questions , but I really dont know what would be best.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 1, 2004)

lol, it also helps that im eating and drinking (water) like none other.  well see how the weight gain keeps going.  I really think that smell is the vitamin, not the m1t.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 1, 2004)

day four down.  had a terrible mechanics test but i think i did ok.  i rewarded myself with kicking the shit outta myself at the rec.  rocked my quads, calves, and biceps.  by the end, though i only did 7 sets, my skin felt like it was going to rip open and my muscles fall out (not WHILE i was doing my sets, but afterwards, just standing around).  freakin awesome.  they arent sore, just pumped to hell.

still no sign of side effects, although my libido seems to be *increasing* a tad.  seriously.  the nuts seem like theyve dropped a little size, but its probably not enough to tell qualitatively.  shoulda made a plaster mold of em to check.  

gettin hungry ALL the time.  cant stop eating, but it seems like even though im eating more, im expelling less out the other side, so its gotta be going somewhere.  im getting really excited to see what im like in another week and a half.

today's weight: *199.5 lbs*


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 2, 2004)

as far as side effects go, my appetite is slightly now beginning to drop.  and lethargy is finally starting to hit.  but the libido is still going up, much to the delight of the g/f


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2004)

I highly doubt side effects will stem within the first days of using it.  Also some good lifts, but let me see more.  How much your curling, how much you squating, etc.

I'll be following this one, good luck.. oh and where is that avatar of the tightest ass i've ever seen?  it always made days better, although your new one ain't to bad.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2004)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> shoulda made a plaster mold of em to check.



 

Good stuff


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 2, 2004)

ive been thinking of going back to the yellow ass.  it was popular 

didnt get to the rec tonite, had a hard week at school, and the lethargy is hitting, and my training partner (my brother) just got done nearly failing a test so im gonna go tomorrow afternoon.  as for my weights, i will post what i did this week when i get home.  im still not squatting or deadlifting because im waiting for my lower back strength to come back up.  theyre still weak after having been sliced thru to have that lumbar laminectomy last year.  my leg excercises were also weak and few, because its been so long since ive excercised them.  i havent done them since surgery.

ill report back later


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 3, 2004)

*Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

well, i did it.  i finally broke 200 lbs body weight.  that's almost 60 lbs since i started lifting.  here's what ive done this week for weights.  the previous week is kinda weird because i did an amalgamation of things because i was lifting for low reps for strength, and some data is uncomparable to this week's so i had to throw in some weights from previous weeks.  anyway, anything with one star (*) after it is a machine excercise so weights are in plates, and anything with two stars (**) i didnt do before.

i didnt restart legs again until this week so that's why theres not a lot of volume and theres even less weight.  i know i should be doing deadlifts and squats, but if you look at my good mornings youll know why.  my lower back isnt ready yet for them as im trying to protect them.  if you havent read my previous posts, i had lower back surgery so my lower back muscles got sliced thru and have been healing.

so far im excited about the M1T.  its treating me very well.  its very effective (people are noticing a difference already) and the side effects are pretty much non-existent, save for a little lethargy, a slight decrease in testicle size, and in increased libido.  oh yeah, and insane pumps after working out.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 3, 2004)

oh yeah, forgot one thing:

today's weight: *201.0 lbs*


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking good. Nice job, breakin' 200. You still at 5k/day?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 3, 2004)

yup


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 5, 2004)

*I LOVE THIS SHIT!!!*

well, day 8.  gains everywhere.  gained even more weight, and strength went up like none other.  since side effects have been quite minimal, i decided on saturday to up my dosage to 20 mg.  i worked my chest today, and here's a comparison of last week's routine to this week's:

*Sunday 11/28/04*
*Bench Press* - 6x195 / 6x195 / 6x195
*Incline DB Press* - 6x75 / 4x75
*DB Flyes* - 12x35 / 6x40
*Cable Flydowns* - 8x5 / 5x5

*Sunday 12/5/04*
*Bench Press* - 6x205 / 4x215 / 4x215
*Incline DB Press* - 6x80 / 7x80
*DB Flyes* - 10x40 / 8x40
*Cable Flydowns* - 6x5-2/3 / 6x5-2/3

so overall im really really happy.  however, stretch marks are starting to show up on both pecs right at the armpit and also where my triceps long head attaches to my armpit.  where the right triceps long head attaches to my armpit is by far the worst.  gonna have to buy some cream to help keep the marks down.  oh well, one more week of M1T followed by only two more weeks of training hard and bulking diet then its time to cut for cancun.

side effects?  nuts have shrunk quite a bit.  dont need the plaster cast anymore   the libido is still going strong, went to a winter formal last night and was goin strong!  the lethargy's up a bit, slept quite a bit of the afternoon away.  but the best and most prominent side effect is that im getting HUGE.  compared my pictures from halloween to now and its CRAZY.  ill try to get some pics up when i can.  but i dont have a digital camera or scanner.  ill see what i can do.

today's weight: *202.5 lbs*


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 5, 2004)

oh btw that means that my calculated one-rep max went from 226 to 238 for bench press in ONE WEEK.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

Definitly get those pictures up.  I would love to check them out.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 6, 2004)

**

still rockin the M1T!!!  i love this shit.  thought i would post a graph of my weight gain recently.  the blue is the daily weights and the black is the 6th power average equation for it






gotta love it!

still workin on gettin pics up...

today's weight: *204.3 lbs*


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Got damn dude , youre doign awsome ... I wonder if Ill get some similar results with 1-ad . I just cant wait to start it seing how well youre doing.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 6, 2004)

i dunno if the 1-AD will do the same thing.  M1T is quite a bit more powerful...  plus im beginning to think im a freak lol


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 6, 2004)

heres a good progression of my size over the years.  i dont have any good shots of me now, but i will take some shirtless pics for you at the beginning of next week once PCT has started.  remember, i was gone from sept 2003-aug 2004 due to back surgery.  and sorry the pics have girls in there, im not a picture type of guy, so the only pics im in are the ones girls want to take.  rough life, huh?

when i left for college, i was tiny.  i started lifting the next spring, having not gained any weight:

*142 lbs in August 2001*





*165 lbs in Summer 2003*





*188 lbs at Halloween 2004*





*201 lbs on December 4, 2004*





enjoy!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, look how small you were in 2001!?  There's always hope for me to grow I guess, ha.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 6, 2004)

i was that same size in 2002 as well.  technically, ive gained 60 lbs in 15 or 16 months of lifting (april 2002 - dec 2004 but missed sept 2003 - aug 2003)


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 6, 2004)

I like your Girlfriend the most in 2003   ...i mean ya, nice transformation


----------

